# C & C Yachts



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C & C Yachts*

Hello all, I am writing in search for an opinion on C & C yachts. I am currently in the process of looking for my first boat and have come upon a 1979 C & C 29 footer. As with any new first time buyer I am anxious about the quality of the boat and the experiences of other C&C owners. The boat is very clean and shows well. My anxiety lies in the fact that it is my first boat and I want one that is relatively easy to sail and reliable. If there are any C&C owners out there with any kind of input I am all ears (actually eyes here on the internet)!

Thanks!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*C & C Yachts*

C&C boats are generally regarded as decently constructed boats with overall good performance characteristics. Racing results are one of their goals They were among the first builders to extensively use balsa core in decks and hulls to achieve better strengh/weight ratios. Note the inward-turning hull/deck flange and the bolts (NOT SCREWS!) holding things together there. The substantial toe-rail also adds strength and means business. They have seemed to lean towards nice sailing qualities and good-looking boats rather than creature comforts and flash. IMHO most C&C boats look good, even if they''re not polished to a high shine. Some other boats need be be kept shiny to look good, and keeping a boat shiny is not easy. Down below, C&C tends to have sensible layouts that will work at anchor (you don''t need a slip-imagine that! ) as well as underway. Note that there are easy-to-reach handholds where you''ll need them if things get rough. And if things get rough, the boat should be able to handle it pretty well. Be sure to hire a surveyor and ask him lots of questions during the survey. What you learn will be valuable, especially if you get this boat.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*C & C Yachts*

Also look for the Practical Sailor "Used Boat Buyer''s Guide". It will give you good info on various C&C models as well as other builders.


----------



## ddebruin (Nov 13, 2001)

*C & C Yachts*

I have a C&C 29 MkII. The one you are looking at would be an MkI. I looked for quite some time, about 1.5 yrs, before I bought my boat. Looked at many boats as you can imagine. In my research, I decided that C&C''s were generally as good a production boat as any other that I could find and because I was interested in a boat that had good performance on the water and not just at the dock, I liked C&C''s more than some of the more recognized productions boats. One of the first boats I looked at was a MkI and while it had many nice features, it was certainly showing it''s age. Structurally it was sound but needed a lot of updating. Any boat you look at needs to have a good survey done. C&C''s are not know to have too many common problems, check the decks for moisture, and for leakage around the chainplates. Also the mast step was sometimes made with a wood base and rots out.

I admit, I am prejudice. I like C&C''s. They retain their value, they are respected around the race course, and they provide a nice easy platform to single hand, especially with updated standing and running gear. There is a C&C web page cncphotoalbum.com and a very active message board. I encourage you to ask questions there. They will tell you like they see it.

Good luck. Get on the water.

Dan DeBruin
Panacea
C&C 29 MkII


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C & C Yachts*

I looked at one. they seem ok and have a good reputation for build quality and sailing ability. but they seem cramped in the cockpit and the cabin. I opted for a Tartan 30.


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

*C & C Yachts*

I owned a C&C 30 built in 1980 for a long period of time. We sailed her in all conditions from Newport, RI out to the Vineyard, Nantucket, Block Island, etc. The build quality on my boat and the finish was very good. She was a quick sailer; not too tender. Cabin was not huge for a 30 footer. ie not even a quarter berth. Cockpit was adequate size especially considering my boat was retrofitted with a wheel. I would recommend this boat. Has good name recognition and good resale value. Good luck. Have also sailed the Tartan 30; excellent boat, shud be somewhat more expensive than the C&C. Not as performance oriented and larger in the cabin if memory serves.


----------



## phifle (Feb 12, 2011)

*Air Conditioning*

Has anyone had an air conditioner installed on a 1983 C & C 29 Mk II? If so how big of a unit did you put in, where did you put it and what was the cost?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a 1978 C&C 26, they have always had a good rep, for being well built and easy to sail. At least mine seems to be. I don't know about racing, but as a day sailor/ weekender she is good to go. The only problem I have/had is keeping the cabin ports sealed, but I understand that can be routine maint. As I said I DO NOT have any issues with it's construction. My .02


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Tacking on an unrelated issue to a 7 year old thread makes no sense. Start a new thread focused on your issue.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Not a big fan of ac on boats, especially small ones,, unless you plan on spending an awful lot of time at the dock.

As to C&C's, generally, the 29 is a good boat to start with. My general impression is the best old C&C's are the odd numbers (29, 33, 35). I just cant recall whether is is cored or not. I'd rather have a solid hull from the early 70s than a cored hull from the late 70s or early 80s.

There's a very good website called something like cncphotoalbum.org which would be a very good place to ask questions. It has original brochures and a lot of articles. Good luck.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would highly recommend you start a new thread based on this, since you'll get much better answers. Also, since you're new to Sailnet, you should read the *POST* in my signature to figure out how to get the most out of your time here.


phifle said:


> Has anyone had an air conditioner installed on a 1983 C & C 29 Mk II? If so how big of a unit did you put in, where did you put it and what was the cost?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phil


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

It is uncanny how often I get pulled into these old threads without noticing. Oh well.


----------



## AirBill (Aug 14, 2011)

I too.


----------



## hamburking (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: C & C Yachts*

I assume you are looking at a C&C29mk1...the mk2 came out around 1980 and are much more expensive, not to mention smaller.

I highly recommend the 29...its a huge boat for the money, excellent build, great layout. However, the atomic 4 is not as good as a diesel yanmar, and there are going to be problems with soft decks, and possibly soft hull. Check the hull carefully as there is a cored section below the waterline, aft, which can be a big repair.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: C & C Yachts*

hamburking, you need to look at the date at the top of posts you search for and respond to. This one was from 2003 by someone who never posted again. Not that there's anything wrong with bringing an old thread back, but you should be aware of the age.


----------

